# Prince Zuko Kingdom!



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

My first attempt at taking pictures of my Veiltail aquarium.

Planning to change from plastic plants to Live mixed with Silk plant and some plastic plants (that's safe for my betta)

Enjoy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's one lucky fishy  Thanks for sharing.


----------

